# wanted



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

wanted: a good propeller drive shaft for a 98 r34 gtt, please email me [email protected], will use paypal for goods. thanks


----------



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

sorry, should have specified, 2 door 5 speed manual application


----------

